# Anyone test drove the new Audi A4 3.0 vs 330Xi? Just curious



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Seems like both cars are going after the exact same market, but the Audi has a price advantage. Comments?

Ed


----------



## BS' Bimmer (Jan 30, 2002)

I have not driven any xi's, and have only driven a 325 of the current MY. However, I have driven the A4 3.0 in the manual quatro sport version. In all I think it is a nice car, and the quattro is a great feature (again, no comparison to the 330xi though). However, I didn't like the six speed in it. It seemed a bit too notchy for me (although other people I know have said they really liked it):dunno: If you're into the engine note, I was a bit disappointed with the A4. It seemed a bit too muffled. It also didn't seem to be much faster than the 325, so I would guess that the 330 would feel a lot faster. I also prefer the seats in the BMW over the A4. The A4 seats didn't seem to be as supportive and comfortable.

In all, most of my problems with the A4 are minor personal preference issues. It was a close second for me (although I would have went with the 1.8T for $ reasons). And, given that there are a number of features standard on the A4 (dual auto climate control, heated rear seats, in-dash 6 disk cd changer, etc.) it is a great choice. I don't think you could go wrong with either one! Which is ALWAYS a good position to be in!


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Too poor to buy one. Just curious regarding the differences between the A4 3.0 and the 330Xi. One of the greatest critiques against the 330Xi is the lack of a sports suspension. Wonder how the A4's handling compares? 

Ed


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

I drove both. Had to drive 190 miles to nearest Audi dealership though. I like the 330xi better in all regards, except maybe interior furnishings, but the nat. brown more than overcomes it! I didnt think the suspension in the Audi was any better than the xi-IMHO, but that is not my expertise. The 190 mile drive may have biased me though, it'd be hard to buy a new car with no local dealer, but I had to compare, so I took the drive in order to chase the buyers remorse demons away.


----------



## webdanb (Jan 17, 2002)

While not exactly what you asked for, I have the 325xi, my wife has the 1.8T quattro. We've only had them for a week or 2, and I've only driven her car 2-3 times.. But overall the BMW gives a much more sporty feel when driving it. I have to agree with what was said above that the A4 is a bit muffled, giving it more a luxury then sport feel. 

It's really all a matter of personal preference, but the cars are both really nice, and you can't go wrong with either of them, especially if your like me and get both of them. 

Now when audi gets quattro + Continuously Variable Transmission, that should be interesting.

-Dan


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I've heard that the brakes are a bit weak on the Audis and the suspension is a bit soft.

This was from a couple "traitors" that switched from bimmers to Audi.

I'd like to drive one myself just to see. I'd probably look at the S4 rather than the A4.


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*i did, too.*

been test driving looking for a replacement car for myself.

naturally, i drove all of the 3 series variants (even m3s) and i drove the a4 3.0 6speed. the audi dampened the bumps out really well and the fit and finish was amazing to me.

i felt as though the 3.0 in audi's hands was weaker, HP for HP, compared to the inline 3.0. the reason for this is obvious, but on paper, they sure look similar. huge thread on this at the Z3 coupe board today (link will be posted if anyone is interested).

the 6 speed was rubbery. i am used to notchy but the throw wasn't snickety snick. e46s are a far cry from the 1990s miatas, but c'mon. this is pretty sorry.

finally? the weight. the a4 3.0 quattro feels portly. it's heavier than our 325xiT.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Not always cheaper*

If you buy the 330i Euro Delivery, as I did, the car is significantly cheaper than an A4, by thousands of dollars, both because of the price discount and because you don't need to buy the AWD in the 330i.

As I've said before, the 3.0 A4 (and the new Jag and others) have AWD because they are essentially front wheel drive cars that can't handle the power of their larger engines.

Unfortunately, that means people who care a lot about performance and almost nothing about AWD (like me), pay a premium for a system that's essentually a kludge and that rob the engine of power. The 3.0 A4 AWD system sucks about half a second on the 0-60, where it might have been even with a 330i without the system.

--gary:thumbdwn:


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*to extend gary's thoughts:*

the driving experience in the audi is diluted because the emphasis is on luxe first, sporty second. a BMW purist could argue the same about the E46 compared to the E21 or E36. but the E46 still handles. flat-out.

we also take very much for granted the inherit strengths of an inline six versus V6 engines.

V6 engines are ALWAYS, litre per litre displacement, less efficient than inline 6 cylinder engines. the vee is for packaging.

my example will be: the new G35 will come with 260HP. bmw will bump HP to about 250 in the 330 soon. guess which engine will still be smoother, have less drivetrain losses, and put more HP to the rear wheels?

so, the audi 3.0 litre doesn't even compare. on paper or on the road.


----------

